# Anybody know what this Hip eval abbreviations stands for ?



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Parent_of=A[SKK](1)*

Was looking through PHR and found this :rolffleyes: on one dog. Now - if Addison - it usually is written full name (Addison), so I wonder what single "A" stands for :rolffleyes:

Thanks a bunch in advance :itsme:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I have been wondering this too, particularly because I have been looking at some swedish lines lately too, with a Splash of Cotian... lol

Anyway, is it mainly on dogs in the swedish region you are seeing this on??
Also, what about 

Parent_of=A[NKK] ?

I am presuming that KK is kennel club, and N is Nordic (or whatever) and S is Swedish (again what ever lol)

And I'm pretty sure it is referring to hip grades

As in A is excellent
B is good
C is fair etc. 

I think it is just the way they grade hips

I.E an International grade "A" (which is what I think they call it) which would be "X" (number) one one hip, and "X" number on the other hip, not sure what they actually have to fall under to be graded A or B etc.

I am pretty sure this is what it means, it had been puzzling me for *ages* too, and then because I found this

Hips=A[NKK], as this dog's hips were an "A"

I pretty much concluded to myself that this is what it meant....

I may be wrong, so anyone who knows, chime in 

I hope this helps wishpoo 

Also, If you take a look at cotian poodles again, you'll see things like 

Testing: hips: Australia 3:4 (international “B” score)

etc. which I think means what I think it does

(plus you can look at Yoda again!)

lol


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

THANKS BUDDY :shakehands: : )))) !!!!! 

It must be it !!!! Your explanation sounds completely logical . Good that I had you to start Scandinavian dog pedigree research before me LOL ; ))) !!!!

I found that on the Swedish stud, he he.

Thanks again - I owe you a Pizza , or whatever you like to munch LOL ; )) !


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> THANKS BUDDY :shakehands: : )))) !!!!!
> 
> It must be it !!!! Your explanation sounds completely logical . Good that I had you to start Scandinavian dog pedigree research before me LOL ; ))) !!!!
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, I could do with some pizza actually! lol

Well, I though I might as well get started early, because I figure then, I'll know almost everything about these lines when time comes around


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Jak is right.

They are refering to hip grades.

SKK is Swedisk Kennel Club
NKK is in Norweig
IKK in Iceland but the icelandic name is HRFI.
and DKK in Denmark


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Winnow  !!! I think that we officially need to name you as our Scandinavian Poodle Reference Guide  !!!! BTW - which lines from Sweden and Finland are your favorite  ?

Jak- pizza it is LOL ! What toppings do you want ; ) !!!!???


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Thanks Winnow : ) !!! I think that we officially need to name you as our Scandinavian Poodle Reference Guide  !!!! BTW - which lines from Sweden and Finland are your favorite  ?
> 
> Jak- pizza it is LOL ! What toppings do you want ; ) !!!!???


Yes! I would like to know Winnow 

Anything Vegetarian  Preferably with lots of mushrooms and CHEESE!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Thanks Winnow  !!! I think that we officially need to name you as our Scandinavian Poodle Reference Guide  !!!! BTW - which lines from Sweden and Finland are your favorite  ?
> 
> Jak- pizza it is LOL ! What toppings do you want ; ) !!!!???


That is a very easy question  

Of course Huffish in Sweden and I am super happy to have a dog from them, it had been a dream for a long time and to get a puppy from Kira and Diego was a dream come true.

I don't know much about the poodles in Finland except that the Canmoy's spoos are beautiful.

And Ankaru in Norway KENNEL ANKARU - Home

this page is very helpful if you want more info on the Scandinavian dogs 
Poodles in Scandinavia - Welcome


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OK JAK LOL - vegetarian "on the way" lol : )) - mine favorite too he he. How about fresh tomatoes, roasted peppers, olives, artichokes, spinach, mushrooms and goat cheese  ??? 

Winnow - Thnaks for sharing  !!! I always planned to subscribe to Scandinavian Poodle Magazine but somehow never came to the point of actually doing it lol 

Can't wait to visit pages you suggested : )) !!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> OK JAK LOL - vegetarian "on the way" lol : )) - mine favorite too he he. How about fresh tomatoes, roasted peppers, olives, artichokes, spinach, mushrooms and goat cheese  ???
> 
> Winnow - Thnaks for sharing  !!! I always planned to subscribe to Scandinavian Poodle Magazine but somehow never came to the point of actually doing it lol
> 
> Can't wait to visit pages you suggested : )) !!!


mmmmmmm....That sounds great! You've made me craze pizza now! Too bad all I've got is baked bean tonight!! lol

Yes, thanks winnow for that


----------

